# unable to connect to a specific wireless network

## Adel Ahmed

I can normally connect to wireless APs, there is one AP that I'm having difficulties with

I'm using networkmanager and the nm-applet(wifi use flag enabled), here's wpa_supplicant:

 net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.2-r1  USE="dbus readline wps -ap -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls -p2p (-ps3) -qt4 (-selinux) -smartcard -ssl -wimax" 0 kB

Cell 01 - Address: C0:3F:0E:21:43:AE

                    Channel:3

                    Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-179 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"LinuxPlus-LAB2"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000005391ecb1d2

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000E4C696E7578506C75732D4C414232

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030103

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                       Preauthentication Supported

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F202010100000364000027A4000041435E0061322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD890050F204104A00011010440001021041000100103B0001031047001034E3FC5B67A6B20F3894EAF77D47AD8B102100074E4554474541521023000844473833344776351024000844473833344776351042000A313233343536373839301054000800060050F20400011011001644473833344776352028576972656C65737320415029100800020086

when I try to connect;

$dmesg

[ 2319.647163] wlan0: authenticate with c0:3f:0e:21:43:ae

[ 2319.648330] wlan0: send auth to c0:3f:0e:21:43:ae (try 1/3)

[ 2319.650413] wlan0: authenticated

[ 2319.650520] wlan0: AP has invalid WMM params (AIFSN=1 for ACI 2), disabling WMM

[ 2319.650548] wlan0: associate with c0:3f:0e:21:43:ae (try 1/3)

[ 2319.655180] wlan0: RX AssocResp from c0:3f:0e:21:43:ae (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)

[ 2319.655724] brcmsmac bcma0:0: brcmsmac: brcms_ops_bss_info_changed: associated

[ 2319.655728] brcmsmac bcma0:0: brcms_ops_bss_info_changed: qos enabled: false (implement)

[ 2319.655735] wlan0: associated

[ 2329.651485] wlan0: deauthenticating from c0:3f:0e:21:43:ae by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 2329.652467] brcmsmac bcma0:0: brcmsmac: brcms_ops_bss_info_changed: disassociated

[ 2329.652472] brcmsmac bcma0:0: brcms_ops_bss_info_changed: qos enabled: false (implement)

[ 2329.653178] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 2329.655225] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[ 2329.655228] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[ 2329.655229] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[ 2329.655231] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 2329.655233] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 2329.655234] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 2329.655236] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 2329.655237] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 2342.344653] wlan0: authenticate with c0:3f:0e:21:43:ae

[ 2342.345698] wlan0: send auth to c0:3f:0e:21:43:ae (try 1/3)

[ 2342.348295] wlan0: authenticated

[ 2342.348483] wlan0: AP has invalid WMM params (AIFSN=1 for ACI 2), disabling WMM

[ 2342.348918] wlan0: associate with c0:3f:0e:21:43:ae (try 1/3)

[ 2342.354058] wlan0: RX AssocResp from c0:3f:0e:21:43:ae (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=1)

[ 2342.354539] brcmsmac bcma0:0: brcmsmac: brcms_ops_bss_info_changed: associated

[ 2342.354542] brcmsmac bcma0:0: brcms_ops_bss_info_changed: qos enabled: false (implement)

[ 2342.354551] wlan0: associated

[ 2343.831458] wlan0: deauthenticating from c0:3f:0e:21:43:ae by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 2343.832466] brcmsmac bcma0:0: brcmsmac: brcms_ops_bss_info_changed: disassociated

[ 2343.832472] brcmsmac bcma0:0: brcms_ops_bss_info_changed: qos enabled: false (implement)

[ 2343.833684] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 2343.835766] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[ 2343.835769] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[ 2343.835770] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[ 2343.835774] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 2343.835776] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 2343.835778] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 2343.835780] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[ 2343.835782] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

thanks

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I was able to connect to the wireless network today(out of the blue), the kernel panics after using wireless for abit, the kernel only panics when I connect to this wireless network

I was unable to capture an image of the panic message, I'm working on it though

----------

